
Mithril.js 2.0 Released - mesaframe
https://github.com/MithrilJS/mithril.js/releases/tag/v2.0.1
======
keb_
Huge congrats to the Mithril team. Been using Mithril for over two years now.
I credit Mithril and its amazing community for making me the front-end
developer I am today. When the massive amount of tooling and plugins for React
overwhelmed me, the simplicity of Mithril and its focus on JavaScript
fundamentals saved me and helped me gain a better understanding of modern
JavaScript UI frameworks.

If you're curious, I highly recommend giving Mithril a shot, if not just for a
simple toy project. The Gitter chat
([https://gitter.im/mithriljs/mithril.js](https://gitter.im/mithriljs/mithril.js))
is also always active and full of great people.

------
simplify
Mithril is a true work of art. Rendering, routing, and XHR are all provided in
a bundle under 10kb. All pure JavaScript with no compilation needed. Closure-
style components that make React Hooks look wholly unnecessary. And the list
goes on.

So many correct decisions made, slowly and carefully, by a fantastic community
that values discovering the right way to do things above all else.

~~~
wishinghand
Not sure what React hooks are other than maybe a replacement for Redux, but
how does using closures help out?

------
anderspitman
Mithril is fantastic. I think it does a great job of giving you the 20% of
features that cover 80% of what you need to do for a solid web app.

------
CharlesW
This seems like a significant release, so it's a shame that there's nothing in
the changelog or on the interwebs at large that tells me why it matters. Does
anyone know?

~~~
lhorie
Over time, a few things were identified that would require a breaking change
to improve. These changes have to happen at some point, and the 2.0 milestone
is that. The community agreed that a big bang major release makes migration
easier than many disjointed breaking changes mixed with other bug fixes of
various priorities.

Prior to this release, the Mithril team went through painstaking troubles to
release RCs to help consumers prepare for the breaking changes and find issues
before the official version bump. Now that the code is deemed stable, the 2.0
milestone simply formalizes that the major version bump is now official.

~~~
CharlesW
lhorie and smuemd, thank you for the additional detail, but as a non-Mithril
user I still don't understand the big picture.

For example, Vue 2.0's announcement[1] made clear that the release was about
performance, new render functions enabling new component-based patterns, and
server-side rendering.

What's going to "wow" Vue and React users who haven't looked at Mithril?

[1] [https://medium.com/the-vue-point/vue-2-0-is-here-
ef1f26acf4b...](https://medium.com/the-vue-point/vue-2-0-is-here-ef1f26acf4b8)

~~~
dragonwriter
> What's going to "wow" Vue and React users who haven't looked at Mithril?

That doesn't seem to be covered by the release announcement, but is addressed
here:

[https://mithril.js.org/framework-
comparison.html](https://mithril.js.org/framework-comparison.html)

~~~
CharlesW
This helps contextualize Mithril a lot, thank you!

------
ydnaclementine
big user of mithril is lichess, in both web and mobile app

------
oceanghost
Can someone explain what Mithril is and why I might want it? Not a troll.

~~~
grzm
[https://github.com/MithrilJS/mithril.js/blob/next/README.md#...](https://github.com/MithrilJS/mithril.js/blob/next/README.md#what-
is-mithril)

> _”What is Mithril?”_

> _”A modern client-side Javascript framework for building Single Page
> Applications. It 's small (9.55 KB gzipped), fast and provides routing and
> XHR utilities out of the box.”_

~~~
oceanghost
Obviously, I was looking for something more than your pedantry.

